# HOMEMADE SPINACH/CHEESE RAVIOLI APPETIZERS, step by step w/ q-view



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2017)

We make a lot of homemade ravioli, but we usually just boil it & serve it with marinara sauce.

This time we decided to fry them & use the marinara as a dipping sauce.

Sorry guys no smoking or smoked meat involved.

Here is how we started:

This is the dough & filling recipe.













1.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2017






Using a dough hook in the KA.













2.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2017






Then kneading it by hand.













3.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2017






Wrap in saran wrap & let it rest for 30 minutes.













4.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2017






Divide it into 5 equal pieces.













5.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2017






Next spray the ravioli maker with Pam & dust with flour.













6.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2017






If you have the pasta attachment, roll the dough out to # 4.













7.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2017






Then lay the dough on the plastic part of the pasta maker. This is *not* how the directions say to do it, but we found out by experience.

This is the easiest way to do it. Just push the dough down in the holes.













8.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2017






Next mix up the filling. The first batch we went by the recipe, but the second batch we cut down on the ricotta & added some Mexi-cheese.













9.5.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2017






A small cookie dough scoop works well to get the same amount of filling in each hole.

Push the filling in with your finger, so all the air is out, but don't overfill them.













9.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2017






Lay a sheet of pasta over the top & try to stick the edges together.













10.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2017






Then flip it over.













11.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2017






Take the plastic piece off, it will come right off if you had sprayed it with Pam & floured it first.













12.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2017






Put the metal part on & push it into the dough.













13.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2017






Flip it over & use a rolling pin to seal the ravioli's & separate them.













14.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2017






Remove the outer edge of dough.













15.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2017






And make sure you can see the metal edge between all the ravioli's.













16.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2017






Flip it over on the counter.













17.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2017






Release the ravioli's.













18.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2017






Put them on a piece of parchment paper & into the freezer. If your going to eat them right away skip this step.

We froze all of them but 16 for our appetizer.













19.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2017






After they are frozen just vac pack them for later use.













20.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2017






We had some dough left over so we ran it thru the fettuccini attachment & froze these for later use also.













21.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2017






For the appetizers, in a pan melt 1/2 stick of butter & 1/2 cup EVOO.













23.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2017






We had some homemade tomato/basil marinara sauce in the freezer.

So we heated it up for the dipping sauce.













24.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2017






We kept out 16 ravioli's for frying.













26.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2017






One egg beaten for the first dredge, then Panko, Parm, & parsley for the coating.













27.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2017






The pan is hot & ready for the ravioli's. Unfortunately I didn't get any photo's of the ravioli's in the pan.

The oil was hot & they were frying up real fast. I had to keep flipping them over & just didn't have a chance to take a pic.













28.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2017






But here they are ready to eat.













29.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2017






Our appetizer turned into our dinner. They were very filling & we couldn't even eat the last one.













30.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2017






This was the first time I have ever coated & fried these, but it won't be the last.

This would be a perfect appetizer for company.

Thanks for looking folks!

Al


----------



## scooby (Jan 13, 2017)

Looks delicious.  What is the total time to make?


----------



## tropics (Jan 13, 2017)

Al they look great,I've been making my own for years.I am on my third KA LOL points

Richie

I've never fried them


----------



## juice15 (Jan 13, 2017)

Love a fried ravioli.  Those look great!


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 13, 2017)

Damn Al, haven't had fried ravioli in a while and now you have me seriously craving them!  Points for sure!


----------



## whistech (Jan 13, 2017)

Al, that is some mighty tasty looking ravioli.     My grandkids got me a ravioli press for Christmas and it looks like the one you have.     I am going to give it a try in the next few weeks.       Thank you for the instructions and enjoy all of that goodness.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2017)

Scooby said:


> Looks delicious. What is the total time to make?


Thank you!

It probably took about 2 hours to make them.

Al


tropics said:


> Al they look great,I've been making my own for years.I am on my third KA LOL points
> 
> Richie
> 
> I've never fried them


Thanks Richie!

We have one of the real old KA's, it's probably 40-45 years old.

I think they were built better back then, cause we really work the heck out of it & it's still humming along.

You ought to try fried, they are addictive!

Al


Juice15 said:


> Love a fried ravioli.  Those look great!


Thank you my friend!

Al


----------



## gary s (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm thinking if you over night me some  They would be ready to cook when they got her.   Nice Job AL  makes me hungry  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			












Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2017)

worktogthr said:


> Damn Al, haven't had fried ravioli in a while and now you have me seriously craving them!  Points for sure!


Thanks Chris!

They were good!

Al


whistech said:


> Al, that is some mighty tasty looking ravioli.     My grandkids got me a ravioli press for Christmas and it looks like the one you have.     I am going to give it a try in the next few weeks.       Thank you for the instructions and enjoy all of that goodness.


Thanks Arlie!

Let me know how they turn out!

Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2017)

gary s said:


> I'm thinking if you over night me some  They would be ready to cook when they got her.   Nice Job AL  makes me hungry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Gary!

Maybe we could trade for some of your famous brisket!

Al


----------



## b-one (Jan 13, 2017)

Looks great,I love fried ravioli!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 14, 2017)

b-one said:


> Looks great,I love fried ravioli!


Thanks B!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 14, 2017)

Looks awesome Al! 

We have the ravioli press, the KA with dough hook but my wife won't allow us to get the pasta attachment! Being Italian I guess it's against the rules. So we very rarely make homemade pasta... 

I'll save this recipe just in case.

Point!


----------



## smokin jay (Jan 14, 2017)

Man those look killer! Love the ravioli press! You should have a restaurant Al!

Points


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 14, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks awesome Al!
> 
> We have the ravioli press, the KA with dough hook but my wife won't allow us to get the pasta attachment! Being Italian I guess it's against the rules. So we very rarely make homemade pasta...
> 
> ...


Thanks Case!

When we started to make pasta we rolled it out on the counter, then rolled it into a log & sliced it like a fattie. Then spread the noodles all over the counter to dry.

But I gotta tell you the KA pasta attachment really makes life easy. And fresh pasta is so much better than the store bought stuff, but I'm sure you & your wife know that.

Hope you can talk her into getting one!

Al


Smokin Jay said:


> Man those look killer! Love the ravioli press! You should have a restaurant Al!
> 
> Points


Thanks Jay!

I love to cook, not so sure I would if I was making a living doing it.

Maybe if I was younger.

Al


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 14, 2017)

Al, that looks like a great meal!   I'd fill up on those and wouldn't need the entree!

Points for sure


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 14, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Al, that looks like a great meal! I'd fill up on those and wouldn't need the entree!
> 
> Points for sure


Thanks a lot Charlie!

I appreciate it!

Al


----------

